# 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help



## mystikail (Mar 15, 2010)

I keep finding wheels with the 5x110 bolt pattern that I want to buy, however the mkv has 5x112. The thinnest adapter I can find is 20mm and the wheels I want to buy are offset 35mm - 8.5". So I figure this will extend the wheel out 55mm from the stock position. Unsure if this will look bad, fit, etc. Looking for some input.
Also unsure about wobble bolts and whether I trust them...just looking for information on putting 5x110 wheels on 5x112 safely and without it looking stupid.

thanks.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (mystikail)*

I too am trying to put 5X100 wheels on my MK6 GTI. Will wobble bolts work and where do you get them? I also am wondering if this is safe or not? 
I have a set of 17" OZ Superleggeras I want to put on so hopefully this will work


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (mystikail)*

what wheels are you finding with 5x110? 
people run 5x114.3 on 5x112 and and the pcd diff is 2.3 and your would be 2... but id ask in mkV/VI


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (MidnightG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightG60* »_I too am trying to put 5X100 wheels on my MK6 GTI. Will wobble bolts work and where do you get them? I also am wondering if this is safe or not? 
I have a set of 17" OZ Superleggeras I want to put on so hopefully this will work









no. you cant run 5x100 wheels without adapters on a 5x112. 
also if you had them on your mkIV i doubt the ets would work for an mkVI with adapters.


----------



## mystikail (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (audi666)*

I think I've ruled out the adapters because with 8.5inch rims offset 35mm + 20mm for the adapters is gonna be a solid 2inches extended from where my stock wheels. 
The question still stands - will wobble nuts work? 

_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
also if you had them on your mkIV i doubt the ets would work for an mkVI with adapters. 

Are you sure the traction control wouldn't work and why?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (mystikail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystikail* »_I think I've ruled out the adapters because with 8.5inch rims offset 35mm + 20mm for the adapters is gonna be a solid 2inches extended from where my stock wheels. 
The question still stands - will wobble nuts work? 
Are you sure the traction control wouldn't work and why?

1. yah.... 8.5 et 35mm will barely work anyways.
2. id ask in the mkV/mkVI since they use them alot for 5x114.3. They should i dont see why not.
3. traction control? i have no idea what your talking about...


----------



## mystikail (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
also if you had them on your mkIV i doubt the ets would work for an mkVI with adapters. 

I wasn't sure what you meant by ets so I guessed it was enhanced traction system... hence the comment about traction control.

Thanks for the input. I'll post in the other forum.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_what wheels are you finding with 5x110? 
people run 5x114.3 on 5x112 and and the pcd diff is 2.3 and your would be 2... but id ask in mkV/VI

you can run 5x114.3 on a mk5/6 no problem an et of 35 is kinda borderline depending on how low you are


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 5x110 to 5x112 adapter/wobble bolts - need help (MarkeeeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkeeeVR6* »_
you can run 5x114.3 on a mk5/6 no problem an et of 35 is kinda borderline depending on how low you are

yeah I thoughts that what I said.


----------

